# What does the Shelexec.exe file do ?



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

My autorun files used to read:

[autorun]
open = index.html

They didn't autorun.

I then looked at another CD which did work. It also contained a file called shelexec.exe and the autorun file read...

[autorun]
open = shelexec.exe index.html

I added the shelexec file to my CD and changed the autorun file to the above. It now works but what does this extra file do ???

You only appear to need it if you are going to autorun a file other than a .EXE (eg and HTML file).


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Sorry  needed to get this back to the top


----------

